# Behavior: The Hidden Component of Diet



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

I came across this youtube video lecture given by animal nutritionist Dr. Richard Patton on behavior and diet, I found it interesting, so I thought I'd share.

*Dr. Richard Patton is connected to a couple different commercial raw petfood companies, I believe as a consultant. 

About Dr. Richard Patton, About K-9K “411″ 

Part 1A
K-9 Kraving presents Dr. Richard Patton, PhD - Part 1A - YouTube

Part 1B
K-9 Kraving presents Dr. Richard Patton, PhD - Part 1B - YouTube

Part 2
K-9 Kraving presents Dr. Richard Patton, PhD - Part 2 - YouTube

Part 3
K-9 Kraving presents Dr. Richard Patton, PhD - Part 3 - YouTube

Part 4
K-9 Kraving presents Dr. Richard Patton, PhD - Part 4 - YouTube


----------

